# Why, oh why?



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

...do people do such things?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Lack of respect for sure. Power & standby moved to the front? negitive feedback off/on? 

I've got a real nice original BF Deluxe Reverb face plate with a toggle switch hole right in the middle of the "D" :sSig_Idontgetit:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

It doesn't offend me at all. We're talking about a production line item produced in the tens of thousands - not that hard to find an original one if that's what the doctor orders. For most of the last quarter century (up until say 5ish yrs ago), silverfaces were pretty much despised and cheap, so from that perspective too it's not a surprise it was modded.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Why should we show reverence to these brands. Whatever happened to Rock n' Roll? I think the collectors and gear heads may have killed it?

and if it functions or maybe even improved I would totally buy it.

- - - Updated - - -

I should also say that I understand why the OP may be frustrated by such a disregard of said amp.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I doubt it was the "It's just a Silverface" thinking that motivated this adventure, no it's the "Let's use a piece of semi-melted styrofoam to hold down the bias board after drilling through the faceplate to relocate the power and standby switches" thinking. Pure unadulterated idiocy.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

My first thought is stupid...my next thought is that Leo put those switches in the back so that they won't get broken off in transport....

stupid times 2 ...



WCGill said:


> ...do people do such things?
> 
> View attachment 8009


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Ooooh! That looks nice and convenient! Although, I probably wouldn't want to admit that I'm too lazy to reach to the back of an amp to put it on standby...
I do like the additional green light that comes on when in play mode. I always thought the old YBA-3 was cool for doing that. I think I want to incorporate that into future builds myself if I have the real-estate.
I wouldn't do those mods, but I respect someone for trying to meet their needs. Don't like the foam though. Please tell me they at least Black-Faced the circuit too. Maybe it's someone's idea of flashing the bird to CBS.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WCGill said:


> ....."Let's use a piece of semi-melted styrofoam to hold down the bias board.... *Pure unadulterated idiocy*.


You are very kind and sophisticated with this description.

There are many, many other profane adjectives that could easily be used...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

WCGill said:


> ...do people do such things?
> 
> View attachment 8009










A Traynor Custom Special in disguise?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

They've proven they owned a drill. Why not make a couple more small holes and remount that bias board properly?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I really get irate when people drill holes in old amps, even Silverface ones, esp. on the faceplate. I do have a repro faceplate and have ripped out/modified all the AB568 nasties. It'll be "Cooler than you", not quite the Custom Speshul Cool though.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Not only did he f*ck up a perfectly good amp....he also didn't bother to centre the switches properly. Looks like amateur crap...



WCGill said:


> I really get irate when people drill holes in old amps, even Silverface ones, esp. on the faceplate. I do have a repro faceplate and have ripped out/modified all the AB568 nasties. It'll be "Cooler than you", not quite the Custom Speshul Cool though.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

WCGill said:


> I doubt it was the "It's just a Silverface" thinking that motivated this adventure, no it's the "Let's use a piece of semi-melted styrofoam to hold down the bias board after drilling through the faceplate to relocate the power and standby switches" thinking. Pure unadulterated idiocy.
> 
> View attachment 8013



Are you sure that's not a pork rind?

Unbelievable.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm going with option...

D: Short Arms

DW

- - - Updated - - -

Oh yeah, in my 40 odd years of tinkering with these noisemakers, last week I found something in a reverb tank that simply defied explanation. Are you ready for it.... a Tampon (not used thank goodness). I called my son down and his eyes went "O.O"

DW


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I would seem some do have an emotional attachment to these old electronics but in the end who ever owns it can do what they want to it. Sure the switches look like Sh!t but if the person playing is happier with it set up that way then so be it, its their amp.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

Stonehead said:


> I would seem some do have an emotional attachment to these old electronics but in the end who ever owns it can do what they want to it. Sure the switches look like Sh!t but if the person playing is happier with it set up that way then so be it, its their amp.


its a RAT ROD all the rage in vintage car circles 
all it needs is an oil cooler hanging off the front 
and a drift charm hanging above the straight pipe 3 inch exhaust 
p


----------



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

WCGill said:


> I really get irate when people drill holes in old amps, even Silverface ones, esp. on the faceplate.


Any hints as to the age of the work or if the components look a little older? It's possible this work was done when this amp was still younger...maybe the styrofoam warped with heat from the amp? 

That aside - at least centre the switches! What is this, amateur hour?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Are you sure that's not a pork rind?
> 
> Unbelievable.


No, styrofoam, I tasted it.

Yeah, it was done back in the day, before these things had any value other than utilitarian. There was a bunch of weirdness in the preamp too, all gone now.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WCGill said:


> No, styrofoam, I tasted it.


Admirable dedication to your work!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

WCGill said:


> I really get irate when people drill holes in old amps, even Silverface ones, esp. on the faceplate. I do have a repro faceplate and have ripped out/modified all the AB568 nasties. It'll be "Cooler than you", not quite the Custom Speshul Cool though.


Here's another one for you WC


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Here are my contributions........... not my fault!
Factory fresh.Guess what this is..........


























Here's a Bryston 2B with cutouts (neat at least)







for vent fans on both sides!

 
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m570/loudtubeamps/Amp Porn/Bryston2B.jpg

 









http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m570/loudtubeamps/Amp Porn/DSC03263.jpg


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

That be a Garnet?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

WCGill said:


> That be a Garnet?


 B.T.O. eh?
Did the knobs give it away or, " how many of these have U repaired over ther years?"


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

The wiring looks familiar, the knobs clinched it.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

much better







wassup' with those black vertical lines? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

You're obviously not a vintage Fender connoisseur. :acigar: Fender came out with the "Black Line" amps when the Silverface panel was introduced, discontinued a short time later. Why?-not sure.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

loudtubeamps said:


> Here are my contributions........... not my fault!
> Factory fresh.Guess what this is..........
> 
> 
> ...


You got me good with the bug on my screen !!..............lol

how did you do that ?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Flies comin' out of the dusty old B.T.O, Louis. 
Guess I should have cleaned it up first.:Smiley-fart:
Cheers, d

- - - Updated - - -



WCGill said:


> You're obviously not a vintage Fender connoisseur. :acigar: Fender came out with the "Black Line" amps when the Silverface panel was introduced, discontinued a short time later. Why?-not sure.



:sSig_DOH:


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Knobs swapped out? Early Blacklines still used knobs with set screw under the 10.




WCGill said:


> The wiring looks familiar, the knobs clinched it.
> 
> View attachment 8018


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

The faceplate is a repro. The amp is a drip edge '69.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

lol....and I read the date stamp wrong:sSig_DOH:


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

smartie pants......you guys..........
I can't recall ever having a "blackline" silverface cross my path.
Learned something new today, stop it now, my head hurts.:sAng_scream:


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

The earliest ones from '67 are EXACTLY the same as Blackface amps and differ from them in cosmetics only. I've serviced a couple of '67 Blackline Super Reverbs that are completely Blackface circuit.




loudtubeamps said:


> smartie pants......you guys..........
> I can't recall ever having a "blackline" silverface cross my path.
> Learned something new today, stop it now, my head hurts.:sAng_scream:


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

As bad as the notion of hacking up a perfectly fine SF Fender is, the ones that really make me cringe (or cry!) are those dudes that modded the bejeebus out of their old JTM/JMP Marshalls in an effort to "hotrod" them. Bet some of those guys rued the day they got the drill and soldering iron out...


----------

